# Man kills deer in Hand to Hand combat



## rutherford (Nov 3, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/deerly_departed



> For 40 exhausting minutes, Wayne Goldsberry battled a buck with his bare hands in his daughter's bedroom.
> 
> 
> Goldsberry finally subdued the five-point whitetail deer that crashed through a bedroom window at his daughter's home Friday. When it was over, blood splattered the walls and the deer lay dead on the bedroom floor, its neck broken.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 3, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/deerly_departed


 
thats amazing... I love this quote



> "He's in the freezer," the man said before walking to the kitchen and showing off pounds of freshly wrapped venison


 
I do wonder why he did not just open the door and try to scare it out? try to herd it perhaps...

MrH


----------



## rutherford (Nov 3, 2005)

As I understand it, deer in confined spaces basically just bash themselves off of stuff until they're dead.  They panic, break their legs, and all kinds of craziness.

Mind you, I've never had to fight a deer.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe the guy just wanted to fight it so he could say he killed a 1500 pound animal with his bare hands. 



(sounds like something I'd do)


----------



## rutherford (Nov 3, 2005)

No, they're in about the same weight class.

But deer don't wear gloves on the hooves.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Nov 3, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Maybe the guy just wanted to fight it so he could say he killed a 1500 pound animal with his bare hands.
> 
> 
> 
> (sounds like something I'd do)


I seriously doubt it was over 200 lbs, but still a very dangerous animal. They do panic when trapped, but I would have just closed the door to the room and called the police. That's why you have insurance. Hats off to the guy for being able to kill it, but he took a big risk.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

*wips out the sai and stands in front of the window*

"Come get some!"


----------



## hemi (Nov 3, 2005)

I shot an 8 point buck a few years back and it didn&#8217;t weigh more than 130-150lbs. But I will admit if you were to try and go, toe to toe with a deer that size you better pack a lunch. I just wonder why the guy didn&#8217;t shoot the thing, or throw a blanket over it and drag it outside?


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 3, 2005)

Like I said, he wanted war stories.


----------



## twayman (Nov 3, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Like I said, he wanted war stories.


 
Or a freezer full of free eats!!! :idunno:


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 3, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Like I said, he wanted war stories.


I gotta agree.  I can just see him at the door with a big grin on his face, crunchin' an empty beer can and yellin' "Hey, ya'll! Watch this!"...now, had that been a bull moose it would have come out a little differently.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 3, 2005)

We used to have a pet deer for a few weeks. It was funny, bounding over our couch or running onto the linoleum where it could slide like it was ice. Fun pet...Hey, this is West Virginia, dude!

My next door neighbor beat a brown bear to death with a tree branch. ... Normal stuff around here.

...aah, the traditional arts live on!


----------



## twayman (Nov 3, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> We used to have a pet deer for a few weeks. It was funny, bounding over our couch or running onto the linoleum where it could slide like it was ice. Fun pet...Hey, this is West Virginia, dude!
> 
> My next door neighbor beat a brown bear to death with a tree branch. ... Normal stuff around here.
> 
> ...aah, the traditional arts live on!


 
Damn, and all I have is gangs, crime and muder around here.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 3, 2005)

twayman said:
			
		

> Damn, and all I have is gangs, crime and murder around here.



Did I mention the brown bear was wearing a red bandana and called himself "Mo-Smokey-G"?


----------



## twayman (Nov 3, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Did I mention the brown bear was wearing a red bandana and called himself "Mo-Smokey-G"?


 
Aaahhhh... East LA bear.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 3, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> My next door neighbor beat a brown bear to death with a tree branch. ... Normal stuff around here.


 
probably actually a black bear in brown coloration.  HUGE difference in size between a black bear and a brown bear, and I don't think brown bears live in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Satt (Nov 3, 2005)

Watch, next thing you know some animal rights guy is gonna sue him for cruelty to animals or something. LOL.

:deadhorse


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> probably actually a black bear in brown coloration. HUGE difference in size between a black bear and a brown bear, and I don't think brown bears live in your neck of the woods.



I got to agree, Brown bears are usually 8-10 feet tall and weigh in at 1500 lbs or so...

Hitting them with a stick would annoy them at best.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

There's a deer head to mount on the wall.

"How did I bag that one? Well, that's an interesting story, son..."


----------



## Navarre (Nov 3, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> probably actually a black bear in brown coloration. HUGE difference in size between a black bear and a brown bear, and I don't think brown bears live in your neck of the woods.



You're absolutely right. And I even knew the difference. 

I was pounding out that post quickly and wasn't thinking about it. I made the mistake because I was remembering it from when I was a kid and the guy referred to it as a brown bear.

The bear was actually brown...so were the pieces of wood stuck in it...but technically you're right. The way I figure it, if some yokel has the gumption to beat a bear with a tree he can call it anything he wants!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 3, 2005)

_The way I figure it, if some yokel has the gumption to beat a bear with a tree he can call it anything he wants!_

Who's going to argue the point with him?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 4, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> As I understand it, deer in confined spaces basically just bash themselves off of stuff until they're dead. They panic, break their legs, and all kinds of craziness.
> 
> Mind you, I've never had to fight a deer.



Having had a deer run into the side of my car and then through the window and be 3/4 in the car with me, they thrash and grunt and kick, and ..., .


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 4, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I got to agree, Brown bears are usually 8-10 feet tall and weigh in at 1500 lbs or so...
> 
> Hitting them with a stick would annoy them at best.


 
Unless you hit them with a stick of dynomite hehe


----------



## rutherford (Nov 4, 2005)

Geeze, Rich.  Is there anything you won't fight?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 4, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Geeze, Rich. Is there anything you won't fight?


My Ex-Wife   :xtrmshock


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2005)

A deer in the car? You did mount the deer head in you rliving room, didn't you?


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 4, 2005)

By the way, does anyone know why or how Deer always manage to run into the side of moving vehicles? You'd think that would be difficult to achieve and highly unpleasant at best.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 4, 2005)

Just their version of Russian Roulette


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 4, 2005)

Seems most of them lose pretty frequently.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> A deer in the car? You did mount the deer head in you rliving room, didn't you?



It did not die, it was knocked out, after a while it got up tried to cros the road again, and then left back into the fields.


----------

